# 8 Pictures of 2012 BMC's



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry again for iPhone pictures and sorry I couldn't get images of all of the new Time Machines.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Dunno if I'm liking the new paint schemes yet...


----------



## turbozombie (Aug 19, 2011)

Is there any changes to the BMC RM01 (Geo, Mounts,Etc?) besides the new color scheme ?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I think the new paint looks classy.

I see the battery on the SLR01 Dura Ace Di2, but where is the battery on the RM01 Ultegra Di2?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

turbozombie said:


> Is there any changes to the BMC RM01 (Geo, Mounts,Etc?) besides the new color scheme ?


Internal cable routing and BB86 from BB30.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I'll take one of each


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the black/white team machine available in frame/fork/post only?
And does it have internal cable routing? Can't tell from these pics.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

As for the differences between the RM01 & SLR01, now that they share the same seatpost design, it appears the only real difference is the seatstays. Is there any difference between the "pure carbon" of the RM01 and "pure carbon with weave damping" on the SLR01?


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been waiting for the 12's to make it in...Wanna see the paints in person..


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the colors look great! I'm definitely saving my schekels to get a new TeamMachine!!


----------



## bagongo (Aug 24, 2011)

@carbonLORD do you have picture of the Di2 Impec page? I really will appreciate!:thumbsup:


----------



## Promocop (Aug 25, 2011)

The battery on the Ultegra D12 version is under the crank. I road it last week (and ordered it) at the Cynergy BMC Product review. FANTASTIC!! I'm not sure I like the position as opposed to where it is on my Spec Roubaix Durace D12 (on the down tube). I am worried that it might hit on the ground and break


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Road racer with a clamp??? thats interesting!

HEY BMCUSA can you put your hands in one of those seatpost clamps for the road racer 2012??


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just bought a 2011 RM01, like my paint better, but is there really that much difference between BB30 and BB86?


----------

